# Me 262 – Tamiya 1/48



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

My first WWII kit after primary school – I got the inspiration from Chris Wauchop's masterpiece build of the Revell 1/32 kit.



I always loved the Schwalbe, but detested the look of the regular mottle paint, so I was happy to discover that also some more uniform schemes existed. Because I wanted a pilot, I chose the Tamiya kit over the Hobby Boss version, but I can't recommend the kit – it will totally spoil you!









Some more pics in my Flickr album


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That looks fantastic!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Beautiful work!  I really like the paint job and weathering.

That's one of my all-time favorite planes and the second model I built was the Lindberg kit at ten years old back in 1972. It had a _jillion _parts (69) and my grandmother told me that I was up at night in bed putting it together in my sleep after spending hours on the floor gluing it together. What do you call that? "Sleepbuilding?"


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

electric indigo,

This is a OUTSTANDING build and wonderful photography! My hat is off to you man!

Phillip1


----------

